# Hypo Savannah Monitor.



## GreggMadden (Jan 2, 2012)

Growing and getting a bit lighter. Quite the opposite of what some of the "experts" said would happen. She is still keeping a crazy orange body color but her head and neck have shed almost completely and the color (or lack there of) under the old shed is just crazy. Her eye color stands out much more now as well. I cant imagine what CBB babies will look like from this girl.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice: She puts me in mind of something out of Dark Crystal with those intense eyes, thanks for sharing!


----------



## GreggMadden (Jan 2, 2012)

Savannahs do look a bit Skeksis-ish. LOL. There are not many on these reptile forums old enough to know what the Dark Crystal is. LOL.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a stunning animal you got there....thanks for sharing Greg, good luck in your breeding program too


----------



## Colin (Jan 2, 2012)

looks fantastic greg  do you own the parents?


----------



## Nighthawk (Jan 2, 2012)

Aw come on; I'm only hitting the big 3-0 this year! Lmao!
Nah, not so much Skeksis but another type of Jim Henson creation lurking in some glittery forest a la Labyrinth. I love that sort of style, disturbing but beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Pinoy (Jan 2, 2012)

That looks awesome! I watched this movie last night called "Age of the Dragons" it's like Moby Dick but they're chasing a white dragon instead. Your savannah looks like the white dragon lol.


----------

